# ☆☆ Corsair gibt den Marktstart der Vengeance Gaming-Peripherie Serie ☆☆



## dj*viper (16. Dezember 2011)

*Bereits im  September berichteten wir aus London von der Corsair Vengeance  Gaming-Peripherie Serie, bestehend aus Tastaturen, Mäusen und Headsets.  Jetzt, drei Monate später, gibt Corsair den Marktstart der Serie  bekannt. 
* 

Die neue Zubehörreihe von Corsair umfasst vier Eingabegeräte: die  Tastaturen Vengeance K60 und K90 sowie die Lasermäuse M60 und M90. Die  Hauptmerkmale der neuen Produktserie sollen eine ausgeklügelte Ergonomie  sowie eine besonders robuste und langlebige Aluminiumstruktur sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Tastatur Vengeance K60 und die Lasermaus Vengeance M60 sind speziell  für PC-Ego-Shooter ausgelegt. Die USB-Tastatur Vengeance K60 ist mit  mechanischen MX Red-Tastenschaltern der Marke Cherry ausgestattet. Die  speziell geformte Auflage für das linke Handgelenk, sowie die eigens  strukturierten "WASD"-Tastenkappen sollen für optimalen Komfort sorgen.  Auch bei langen Spiele-Sessions. Die Tastenmatrix der K60 soll so  konstruiert sein, dass Ghosting-Effekte sogar komplett unterbunden  werden und kein Tastensignal verloren geht. Es können bei der K60 bis zu  20! Tasten gleichzeitig gedrückt werden (20-Key Rollover) und die  Tastatur bietet eine Abtastrate von 1 ms (1000 Abtastungen pro Sekunde).  Die Gaming-Maus Vengeance M60 umfasst einen Avago 5700 DPI-Sensor, der  auch während des Betriebs in der Auflösung angepasst werden kann. Der  bereits genannte Aluminium-Unibody mit veränderbarem Schwerpunkt und  programmierbarer Erkennung des Anhebens der Maus, schwerem Mausrad und  Gleitfüßchen aus PTFE (Teflon), soll auch anspruchsvollste Gamer  überzeugen. Allerdings ist eine der wichtigsten Neuheiten der M60-Maus,  die Sniper-Taste. Sie erlaubt ein direktes Umschalten vom Modus mit  hoher DPI-Auflösung, der für schnelle Bewegungen notwendig ist, also in  den Hochpräzisions-Modus, in dem sich noch genauer zielen lässt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gaming-Tastatur Vengeance K90 und die Lasermaus Vengeance M90 sind  dagegen insbesondere für MMOGs und Echtzeit-Strategiespiele geeignet.  Auch die Vengeance K90 ist mit Cherry MX Red-Tastenschaltern  ausgestattet, verhindert Ghosting-Effekte und bietet ein 20-Key Rollover  sowie eine Abtastrate von 1 ms. Weiterhin verfügt jede einzelne Taste  über eine blaue LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung, die in drei verschiedenen  Intensitäten eingestellt werden kann. Die K90 umfasst zudem 18  dedizierte Makro-Tasten, die mithilfe von Software oder je nach Bedarf  programmiert werden können. Über drei frei wählbarer  Speicheradressbereiche für Makros stehen dem Benutzer rechnerisch somit  insgesamt 54 unabhängige Makros zur Verfügung.  
Die Makros werden im Flash-Speicher auf der Tastatur gespeichert und stehen dem Anwender somit überall zur Verfügung.  
Die Gaming-Maus Vengeance M90 bietet 15! komplett programmierbare  Tasten, die so angeordnet und eingestellt sind, dass sich die Maus  intuitiv bedienen lassen soll. Im ebenfalls eingebauten Flash-Speicher  werden die Makros in bis zu sechs Profilen gespeichert, zwischen denen  je nach Bedarf während des Spiels gewechselt werden kann.  
Der Avago 5700 DPI-Sensor erlaubt wie auch zuvor die angesprochenen  Features wie, Einstellung der Auflösung während des Spiels und das  programmierbare Erkennen des Anhebens der Maus.  
Mit dem auf Windows basierenden Vengeance-Dienstprogramm lassen sich  die Makro-Tasten, die Profile im Gerätespeicher und die  Sensoreinstellungen verwalten, sodass die M90 auf die Bedürfnisse des  jeweiligen Spielers angepasst werden kann. 

„Wir sind selbst begeisterte Gamer und haben mit der neuen Corsair  Vengeance-Produktreihe genau die Produkte entwickelt, die wir schon  immer haben wollten“, erklärt Ruben Mookerjee, VP und General Manager  für Components bei Corsair. „Die Produkte sind so konzipiert, dass  unsere Kunden sich im Spiel einen klaren Vorteil verschaffen können.“ 

In den USA liegt die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung für die Gaming-Tastatur Vengeance K90 bei 129 US-Dollar (     ab *101,99* € (Preisvergleich)   ), die für die K60 bei 109 US-Dollar (     ab *84,79* € (Preisvergleich)   ). Die Gaming-Maus Vengeance M90 wird mit einer unverbindlichen Preisempfehlung von 79 US-Dollar (     ab *53,97* € (Preisvergleich)   ) angeboten, die M60 mit 69 US-Dollar(     ab *47,58* € (Preisvergleich)   ).


Quelle:
Corsair​


----------



## schattenlord98 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair gibt den Marktstart der Vengeance Gaming-Peripherie Serie*

Also die K90 schaut richtig schick aus, muss man schon sagen. Da ich sowieso eine (neue) Tastatur brauche, bin ich am überlegen, ob sich diese nicht unterm Christbaum wiederfindet


----------



## derP4computer (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair gibt den Marktstart der Vengeance Gaming-Peripherie Serie*

Danke für die News.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair gibt den Marktstart der Vengeance Gaming-Peripherie Serie*

Die Corsair bretter sind sch*** und bSchummlei, da nicht alle Tasten Reds haben.
Die f und noch welche habe nur Rubberdomes!!


----------



## s|n|s (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair gibt den Marktstart der Vengeance Gaming-Peripherie Serie*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Corsair bretter sind sch*** und bSchummlei, da nicht alle Tasten Reds haben.
> Die f und noch welche habe nur Rubberdomes!!


 
genau das.

Bei den F und Texttasten und bei den Makrotasten wird gespart:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Produktionskosten senkt man damit um 10 bis 20%. Gewinnoptimierung.

Lieber QPad MK 50 kaufen: http://www.corporate.qpad.se/modules/news/index.php?storytopic=11


----------



## Lee (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair gibt den Marktstart der Vengeance Gaming-Peripherie Serie*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Corsair bretter sind sch*** und bSchummlei, da nicht alle Tasten Reds haben.
> Die f und noch welche habe nur Rubberdomes!!


 


s|n|s schrieb:


> genau das.
> 
> Bei den F und Texttasten und bei den Makrotasten wird gespart:
> 
> ...


 
Schon schrecklich, dass Tasten die nur selten benutzt werden keine Mechanischen Tasten haben. Deswegen ist sofort die ganze Tastatur schrott und darf auf keinen Fall gekauft werden. Hallo? Wie oft haut ihr auf den F Tasten oder denen über den Pfeiltasten rum, dass die euch so sehr stören? Ich persöhnlich selten bis nie. Bei den Makrotasten mag es vielleicht noch irgendwie verständlich sein, dass man sich darüber ärgert, auch wenn ich diese wiederum selten bis nie benutze. Aber es soll auch Leute geben, die die Makrotasten oft brauchen. Aber keine Sorge, dein Empfohlenes QPad hat überhaupt gar keine Makrotasten...

Ich jedenfalls finde die K90 richtig toll und werde sie mir sobald meine G15 aufgibt wohl zulegen. Vielleicht auch schon etwas früher, weil es nicht so aussieht als würde meine G15 bald kaputt gehen...


----------



## AeroX (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Mausit Alu unibody sieht wirklich interessant aus. Werd ich mir mal bei MM oder sonstewo genauer ansehen


----------



## turbosnake (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair gibt den Marktstart der Vengeance Gaming-Peripherie Serie*

Die F tasten sind wichtiger als die überflüssigen Makros und Die Beleuchtung der monitor ist hell genug, die F Tasten brauche ich häufier (zB Laustärke verändern oder Seiten neuladen, das Site Menü vom Opera aufrufen).

Mehr als 50€ sind die beiden nicht wert die BW hat sowohl Makros, als auch mechanische Tasten überall.

Außerdem setzt man etwas ganz oder gar nicht um!


----------



## Westcoast (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair gibt den Marktstart der Vengeance Gaming-Peripherie Serie*

optisch gefällt mir die corsair K90 sehr, die beleuchtung ist eine gute beigabe. als kunde kann man aber erwarten, 
in dieser hohen preispanne, dass keine Ruberdomes verbaut werden. 
da sind zum beispiel die TT esports G1 Meka oder die Zowie Celebritas, bessere alternativen. 
beim G1 meka sind blacks verbaut und bei zowie celebritas sind brownies  verbaut.


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair gibt den Marktstart der Vengeance Gaming-Peripherie Serie*

die M90 sieht ja mal *hust* aus... 

die K90 wär da schon eher was. mich stört es nicht, dass ein paar tasten (die ich zu 98% nie benutzen werde) keine Makrotasten sind


----------



## tripod (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair gibt den Marktstart der Vengeance Gaming-Peripherie Serie*

optisch gefallen mir die dinger wirklich.
aber sollte ich irgendwann einmal auf eine mechanische tastatur wechseln, dann kauf ich mir eine "vollwertige" und keinen hybriden.

bis auf weiteres bleib ich bei logitech 

btw zur quelle der richtige link, bzw die ankündigung
Corsair to Announce Several Key Products at 2012 International CES

hab gerade auch schon einige der keyboards, mäuse und headset's in der bucht gefunden, falls jmd jetzt schon was zulegen möchte.


----------



## Ion (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair gibt den Marktstart der Vengeance Gaming-Peripherie Serie*

Die K90 macht mich auch total an. Beobachte die schon länger. Sieht zum Teil aus wie meine G110, nur wesentlich neuer und moderner irgendwie 
Dazu Mecha-Keys, also warum nicht? Preis ist zwar hoch, aber wenn es "die" Tastatur ist, bleibt die eh jahrelang in Gebrauch


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair gibt den Marktstart der Vengeance Gaming-Peripherie Serie*



Lee schrieb:


> Schon schrecklich, dass Tasten die nur selten benutzt werden keine Mechanischen Tasten haben. Deswegen ist sofort die ganze Tastatur schrott und darf auf keinen Fall gekauft werden. Hallo? Wie oft haut ihr auf den F Tasten oder denen über den Pfeiltasten rum, dass die euch so sehr stören? Ich persöhnlich selten bis nie. Bei den Makrotasten mag es vielleicht noch irgendwie verständlich sein, dass man sich darüber ärgert, auch wenn ich diese wiederum selten bis nie benutze. Aber es soll auch Leute geben, die die Makrotasten oft brauchen. Aber keine Sorge, dein Empfohlenes QPad hat überhaupt gar keine Makrotasten...
> 
> Ich jedenfalls finde die K90 richtig toll und werde sie mir sobald meine G15 aufgibt wohl zulegen. Vielleicht auch schon etwas früher, weil es nicht so aussieht als würde meine G15 bald kaputt gehen...


 
Stimmt aber es kommt ja auch auf den Preis an.
Wenn die Tastatur 50+€ kostet erwarte ich eben auch mehr als bei einer die 4,99€ kostet.


----------



## Psychodelity (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair gibt den Marktstart der Vengeance Gaming-Peripherie Serie*

optik  funktion durch sparen


----------



## HZA (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair gibt den Marktstart der Vengeance Gaming-Peripherie Serie*

Also ich habe mir ein neues Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless Camo mit MX Browns (FKBN87M/EMU2) bei "The Keyboard Company" bestellt. Die Tastatur hat kein Numpad, kostet um die 160 Euro und hat keine Makro-Tasten. Aber zusammen mit weißen, eingravierten (nicht beschrifteten!) KBC PBT Tasten und einer blauen, eingravierten Escape-Taste von WASDKeyboards wird das "Ding" einfach nur 1337 auschauen. *lol* (so in etwa)
Natürlich reicht meine 6Gv2 völlig aus. Natürlich kostet die Filco MJ2 TKL ein "Schweinegeld". Und sehr wahrscheinlich brauch ich sie nicht. Aber ich zahle lieber über 100 Euro für "Überdrüberqualität" als für "Flashy Lights" und Makro-Tasten, die ich in keinem Spiel benutzen würde. Filco wird wie ein paar andere Tastatur-Marken von Costar gebaut und genießt so 'ne Art "Highest Quality available" unter den mechanischen Tastaturen.
Wenn schon Nerd, dann richtig!


----------



## Jupp007 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair gibt den Marktstart der Vengeance Gaming-Peripherie Serie*

ich bleib erstmal bei meiner deathadder


----------



## Festplatte (18. Dezember 2011)

OMG, ist die K60 hässlich!


----------



## spw (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair gibt den Marktstart der Vengeance Gaming-Peripherie Serie*



Ion schrieb:


> Die K90 macht mich auch total an. Beobachte die schon länger. Sieht zum Teil aus wie meine G110, nur wesentlich neuer und moderner irgendwie
> Dazu Mecha-Keys, also warum nicht? Preis ist zwar hoch, aber wenn es "die" Tastatur ist, bleibt die eh jahrelang in Gebrauch



Ich finde das Layout der G110 perfekt.Genau so eine mechanische Tastatur mit dem selben Beleuchtungssystem (m1-m3 vorkonfigurier - und dann abrufbar) würde ich mir sofort zulegen.


----------

